#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Idea on my minor project

## Prakriti Srivastava

Hi Frnds, plz give me some idea on my minor project. I am in 8th sem of Integrated M.Tech Electronics and Telecommunications.         Thank You!





  Similar Threads: need project idea Minor project idea for mechanical Anyone have project idea for mechanical branch Final yr CS project idea..!! Need idea of Project In control engineering

----------

